# MWST Pictures, Videos and Updates



## M.J

Watch this space for news, pictures and video from the Midwest Slingshot Tournament!

Setup begins this coming Thursday but anyone who is coming is welcome to post pics of their setup, update us on travel status or anything else concerning the tournament.

See you there!


----------



## M.J

I'll start 
Here's my setup for the tournament:

Both are sporting 2040 tubes, the brown one (SPS #5) is for every event except the speed shoot. The green one (SPS #73) has Flip Clips on it for less tangling during speed shooting. I'll shoot 1/2" steel for all events.
What's in your carrying case for the event?


----------



## flipgun

Not going sadly but lookin' forward to all the pictures! Thanx!


----------



## Beanflip

Should I post my incredibly exciting packing pictures?


----------



## Performance Catapults

[/URL]">http://[URL=http://s66.photobucket.com/user/kybowtye/media/slingshot/SPS163_zps43cdcfaf.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Pilgrim

Can't wait to read all about it! Wishing all great shooting and greater fellowship!!! And, safe travels! Peace!


----------



## Beanflip

Performance Catapults said:


> [/URL]">http://


 I was hoping you would be attending Jim!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Beanflip said:


> I was hoping you would be attending Jim!


Likewise...


----------



## M.J

I finished up the camping area today


----------



## Imperial

:aahhhh: light it with a flaming arrow shot from a slingshot ! extra points if you light it with a flechette :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun

Don't see no Port-A-Potties! :aahhhh:


----------



## NaturalFork

Nice! I will be following this thread. Even though there is still an extremely small chance of my attendance.


----------



## GrayWolf

Here are the frames I'll be using at the tournament. I am bringing choices for some of the events, as I haven't done much practicing for them.

For the main event, I'll be shooting my Spanish Target Frame from Gaspar and his father. It has 5mm Spanish gum rubber and my take on a pouch designed by Luis Julian. I'll be shooting 3/8" steel

For the ball chasing event, I'll use my Target Dragon from Bill Hays. This will also serve as a back up for the main event.









I have 3 choices for the Dennis the Menace event. The middle is again from Gaspar...I'm not sure if it will be allowed yet...I'll have to wait and see. The other 2 are from AKM Slingshots.









For the speed event, I'll use my Chief AJ frames. I like the red tubes...they don't tangle and have a light draw.









For the distance event, I'll be shooting either a small poly HTC or a PFS butterfly style. I have only shot a few shots at this distance...I hope there will be a practice area for it....I need a lot of help on this one.









I'll be taking pictures and videos all through out the weekend. I don't have the capability to post them until I get home. Once I get unpacked, I'll start uploading them and post them as soon as I can.

Todd


----------



## Tag

Hope you will give it some serious thought on attending NaturalFork, it will be a lot of fun I'm sure. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Wow ! great slingshots MJ


----------



## M.J

Todd:
There will be plenty of room and time to practice for the distance shoot. It will feel like old hat by the time we do the event.
I'd be inclined to say no to the Spanish natural for DTM...
Great looking collection!!


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> Todd:
> There will be plenty of room and time to practice for the distance shoot. It will feel like old hat by the time we do the event.
> I'd be inclined to say no to the Spanish natural for DTM...
> Great looking collection!!


Practice sounds great. I can always use more.

No worries on the Spanish natural...it's coming along anyway...it's a lot of fun to shoot.

I'll be bringing a 'few' toys to play with :naughty: . I might even throw in my slingbow.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble

flipgun said:


> Don't see no Port-A-Potties! :aahhhh:


That's what all the trees in the background are for.


----------



## Flatband

TODD! You be ready YO!!!!!!!!!!! Great selection! I'm really sad for me missing this event but happy as hell for everyone who is attending. It is gonna Rock!!!


----------



## Jaximus

Here's what I'll be bringing with me...









The red gen 2 Scout I'll use for everything, with the orange just serving as a backup. Both Scouts are very lightly modified. I'll be running 7/8" straight cut .03 latex with an eshot target pouch and 1/2" steel. The natty is just for the natural shoot. I haven't even banded her up yet. Hopefully she shoots well.


----------



## GrayWolf

Flatband said:


> TODD! You be ready YO!!!!!!!!!!! Great selection! I'm really sad for me missing this event but happy as **** for everyone who is attending. It is gonna Rock!!!


Gary...this doesn't even begin to show what's going with me. I'll have some pictures up showing the toys that are making the trip.

Hey....someone has to do it...I just wish you were going to be there.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r

Jaximus said:


> Here's what I'll be bringing with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (1).JPG
> 
> The red gen 2 Scout I'll use for everything, with the orange just serving as a backup. Both Scouts are very lightly modified. I'll be running 7/8" straight cut .03 latex with an eshot target pouch and 1/2" steel. The natty is just for the natural shoot. I haven't even banded her up yet. Hopefully she shoots well.


Go Jaximus!!! you're gonna wear the hat too right?


----------



## Beanflip

Ready and waiting.


----------



## Jaximus

CanH8r said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'll be bringing with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (1).JPG
> 
> The red gen 2 Scout I'll use for everything, with the orange just serving as a backup. Both Scouts are very lightly modified. I'll be running 7/8" straight cut .03 latex with an eshot target pouch and 1/2" steel. The natty is just for the natural shoot. I haven't even banded her up yet. Hopefully she shoots well.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Jaximus!!! you're gonna wear the hat too right?
Click to expand...

Too warm for a wool hat, man. I do have a hat, though. You won't be disappointed.

I should be rolling in around 4:30 or 5 tomorrow afternoon. Depends on weather and construction. I'm getting pretty amped up. Probably won't sleep a wink tonight.


----------



## rockslinger

You guys be sure and take more pictures and videos than you think we'll need!! :wave:


----------



## Tag

Here is a few pics of today's construction of the first ever but definitely not the last MWST .


----------



## treefork

View attachment 63965
View attachment 63966
View attachment 63967


----------



## Charles

Bibs ... Bibs ... !!!!! Where are the bibs ?????

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag

Glad to see you are still behaving Charles


----------



## Tag

Here is a few more pics from Thursday at the MWST I will take more pictures today and try to spot that one person who is taking this competition serious enough to wear the infamous apparel know as BIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser

Tag my friend nice pictures so far as to pre set for the MWST...Well I tell ya I bet you won't have any one

show up with bib's on SAT....Of course ya know I would any way.cuz I wear them every day......So you tag just may have

to wear your Bib's..if you dare too....Have a great week end....Good times to all who will attend the event..~AKAoldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim

Great Pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TSM

Ah, this is killing me! I wish I could be there sooooo bad. Keep these pics coming and best of luck to er'body.


----------



## SimpleShot

I am uploading vids to our YouTube channel. Hopefully this link works....


----------



## Pilgrim

Great video, thanks! Wishing everyone a great time!


----------



## oldmiser

Yup the event is starting to take shape..for the different targets to shoot at...Be in full swing og things on Sat...Best to you all

who are attending the event...May you all shoot straight at your target...Good event..Good friends...Good clean

family fun for every one........May the Good Lord have fair weather for your week end event..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband

Excellent job Nathan! Keep them coming and I hope all have a great time and everyone be safe! Looks like a great set-up!!!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Great banner !


----------



## crazymike

sitting here at work , I wish I was shooting n drinking at MJs MWST. I know its a good time with them guys!


----------



## erniepc1

Thanks for the peek. Looks like the weather is going to hold out for you. Enjoy and shoot straight.


----------



## toolmantf99

Just the set up photos have me kicking myself for not sucking it up and making the drive :slap: Looks like I will be buying a cow bell, love that idea!


----------



## Beanflip

20 after 10pm and still shooting.


----------



## Imperial

Beanflip said:


> 20 after 10pm and still shooting.


10 pm. ? what time zone you in? i think you added an hour or two. either way, night time shooting is why you find out just how in tune you are with your slingshot.


----------



## Tag

I'm speechless, I have never experienced such respect, generosity, friendship and willingness to help you to achieve your best at anything until thus MWST. I cannot find the words to thank everyone involved with the MWST. This tournament is one of those you had to be there to appreciate the feeling of belonging yo the best forum ever. I will plan my vacations around these tournaments from now on. We had a thunderstorm roll through, but thank goodness no serious damage. My friend Anakin received a slingshot as a gift, he shot extremely well.
View attachment 64015
View attachment 64011
View attachment 64012
View attachment 64013
View attachment 64014
View attachment 64017
View attachment 64018
View attachment 64019
View attachment 64020


----------



## flipgun

What it is all about.


----------



## Tag




----------



## Imperial

:aahhhh: omg ! is that greywolf, treefork, hays and mj at the same tourney !? the four horsemen of the slingshot apocalypse in one place ? (i hope i got the usernames and faces matched up correctly.) thats a lot of marksman slingshot shooters in one place, especially knowing that people like beanflip and nathan are there also.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip




----------



## M.J

It rained unbelievably hard for half an hour yesterday (almost 2" in that amount of time) but everyone was very cool and took it as an opportunity to hang out together, tie bands and discuss slingshots.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

That looks amazing! Great job to all involved.


----------



## Susi

The brick UFO in the field with plants growing out of it? As to the portapotties, don't camper vehicles in the USA have toilets with tanks? Oh. The tent campers gotta bring one of these///\\\\ http://www.toysrus.com/buy/training-seats/potette-plus-2-in-1-portable-potty-trainer-blue-2030a-3132746

Nice job you guys, anxious top see pics and vids of the event!!! It'll be nice to connect faces with names and "handles" finally/ Or is everyone scared of the USA CIA finding out they shoot sling shots? LOL


----------



## Tag

During the rain intermission I had the honor of talking to several of the participants of the MWST. To say MULTI TALENTED would be an under statement. Not only are they the best at what they due, they are more than willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## Tag

Sorry for incorrect word due, instead if do. Just goes to show you I'm not the best at what I dew.


----------



## Pilgrim

Thanks again for the pictures! Glad the heavy rain wasn't too troublesome. Have a great competition today!


----------



## M.J

A huge thank you to all of our supporters!


----------



## Lee Silva

Jaximus said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'll be bringing with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (1).JPG
> 
> The red gen 2 Scout I'll use for everything, with the orange just serving as a backup. Both Scouts are very lightly modified. I'll be running 7/8" straight cut .03 latex with an eshot target pouch and 1/2" steel. The natty is just for the natural shoot. I haven't even banded her up yet. Hopefully she shoots well.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Jaximus!!! you're gonna wear the hat too right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too warm for a wool hat, man. I do have a hat, though. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> I should be rolling in around 4:30 or 5 tomorrow afternoon. Depends on weather and construction. I'm getting pretty amped up. Probably won't sleep a wink tonight.
Click to expand...

Blakesamoose is a man of many "hats"!!! Surely he will not be without the mirrored-lens aviators!!!! Hhahha! Truly remarkable character, this fellow! A fine shooter i'd expect to see somewhere within the overall top ten..... Give em heII, Jaximus!


----------



## SimpleShot

The final event is underway with two of four rounds completed... We have a few leaders but it could all change.


----------



## NaturalFork

So cool. Slingshots are awesome. Wish I could be there!


----------



## SimpleShot




----------



## Byudzai

MAN I wish I was there!!!! I'm celebrating by trying to cook down six layers of different colored HDPE in my oven to make the girlfriend an awesome slighshot... so we can both be at the next event!


----------



## SimpleShot

And we have a winner! Not surprised a bit...


----------



## Btoon84

Wow, congrats to Ray! and to Marty! and to Bill H! and to the rest of yas!!!!!!!! wish I could have been in attendance!


----------



## 1912

Congratulations to Ray. TOP 3 are a really good scores.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Congrats to the top 3 very impressive scores


----------



## slingshooterPT

Congratulations to all, very good work!!


----------



## Pilgrim

Great shooting all! Congrats!!!


----------



## oldmiser

Well congrats to all those who attended the First MWST for 2014...

A Special Thank You to the people who made the event happen by putting it together..With out you great people

there would be not event...

Thanks to all the shooters for a great performance from every one...

Now with for top top dawgs.....1.Ray 2.Mr Bill Hays 3..Mr TreeFork

You guys are the top leaders of this years at the MWST...you all gave a outstanding performance...Now the other shooters

will have to work harder & more practice for next years event ..to try and knock you guys out of 1,2,3 positions

All in All very well done...Glad you made friends & had a great time shooting.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband

WOW! awesome shoot Mj and family! The set-up is great, the setting awesome, and the shooting astounding! Ray, Marty, and Bill,you guys hurt the targets bad-great job! To everyone else,you also put a hurting on those discs. Great job by everyone and you know me and about 300 other people around the world wish we could have been there!!!!!!! MWST 2015- a must get too event!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles

Ray, Marty, Bill ... you guys were great. Wish I had been there to see it ... hopefully I will make it next year.

Tag, after all your whining and winging, you still managed get in there in the middle. Looks like your only problem was consistency. You shot some really good rounds and can be proud of how you did.

MJ and Jodigirl ... looks like you guys put on a fabulous event ... congratulations.

My best everyone who participated.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations Ray, Marty, and Bill! Wish I could of been with y'all for the shoosting.....anyhow... anic: slingshots yay!


----------



## erniepc1

Fantastic scores. Looks and sounds like fun was had by all. Thanks for the pics and congrats to everyone.


----------



## NaturalFork

Simple Shot said:


> And we have a winner! Not surprised a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407016161.772880.jpg


Ray ... you are an ANIMAL! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tag

Wow!!!!!!! What an experience the MWST was. I had so many people to help me, it was beyond anything I could ever imagine. You can't judge the winners by the scoreboard. By that I mean it wasn't like they were missing the target by more than a fraction of an inch. Treefork started out with two perfect scores. You can practice all you want, but nothing prepares you for the deafening silence and everyone sitting behind you watching every move while wishing you the best. Anyway I'm preparing for next year starting tomorrow . I'm not judging myself on how poorly I shot, I learned so much this weekend. Hope you make It next year.


----------



## Ifab25

Awesome job to everyone!! MJ, very nice of you to set up this event!! You guys are amazing shooters!!


----------



## LVO

great job guys! And Jody girl  somebody please put a list of names to go with all the faces. I only know about half of ya'll 
man, that looks like fun


----------



## Jaximus

I am so wrecked after today. This shoot has been an emotional rollercoaster for me. I've soared high with the eagles and seen the very face of Awesome. I've felt the sting of regret and suckled from defeat's bitter teat. Through all of these peeks and valleys there has been only one constant; the awesomeness of my fellow competitors. The caliber of these individuals is unlikely to be matched in any other sport or competition. Thanks for making MWST awesome, everybody.


----------



## Metropolicity

Tag said:


> During the rain intermission I had the honor of talking to several of the participants of the MWST. To say MULTI TALENTED would be an under statement. Not only are they the best at what they due, they are more than willing to share their knowledge.


I almost forgot that I sent Todd a buncha stuff! Hope you guys shoot well and win some of the awesome slingshots up for grabs!


----------



## Slingashot

Congratulations to the organisers, participants and those who posted pictures and videos and of course the winners.

Looked like everybody had a great time, only wish I could have been there with you.


----------



## Tag

What an experience, it was far more fun and than I could have imagined and the knowledge I gained was priceless. I don't want to give names in fear I would miss someone, virtually everyone there helped me in one form or another. I do want to thank Tim my shooting partner for being a true sportsman. He will be a top contender next year, he has only shot 4 months but he shot extremely well. I was like a fish out of water, but as the Cubs fans say " wait until next year" thanks again to Tim and his wife Mary.


----------



## oldmiser

Well Tag My Friend...What a great & wonderful experience you had at the MWST...Glad you got too watch ..shoot & learn form a lot of great people...I know you will right up there this next coming year...Hope I will be able to attend the next event for 2015...

as of right now to many health issues....But I try to shoot each day...just to keep eye & target in line...smack a few soda pop cans

Glad the event was a great success for slingshot shooting....Many thanks to MJ & Jodi girl & family for hosting the event...

As for Oldmiser ..I am just taking one day at a time....so good some bad..some days I can not even pull the bands back...

Well all the best to you ..May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag

Did you see the picture of the bag you sent Jodi girl? Hope you get well soon. Definitely hope to see you next year. Have you heard from the one and only Charles?


----------



## oldmiser

Tag said:


> Did you see the picture of the bag you sent Jodi girl? Hope you get well soon. Definitely hope to see you next year. Have you heard from the one and only Charles?


Yes my friend I just did a double look ...Hope the bag was a big thrill for Jodi girl at the event..I am sure she got some

questions as to where she got the custom made bag...That was just some thing special I wanted to do for her being at the MWST..

I may make a few in Olive Drab color....as a give away prize......

No my friend I have not heard from good ole Charles....I am sure he will show up before too long......OM


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats to Ray, Marty, and Bill for their excellent performance. And congrats to all those attending and participating in the very first MWST. To the organizers, job very well done. You all are great sportsmen and women and have added to this sport that we all love. Thank you and I hope to attend next year's event. Slingshots rule!!!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Performance Catapults

I got in last night. My daughter and I had a great time. It was good to see a few of the regulars again, and it was a pleasure to meet Jaximus, Beanflip, Bill Hayes, greywolf, Yo Chris, TAG, Randy (next door neighbor to MJ). MJ and Jodi did an awesome job hosting the event, and the skill level of competition was through the roof, minus myself. I was way out of form and finished exactly where I should've. Congrats to the top three. Huge thanks to Jodi's family for allowing us to shoot slingshots on their gorgeous piece of property. MJ was grilling burgers and chicken for everyone twice a day. Hope to stay longer next longer next year.


----------



## Tag

I've thought all weekend just how much the MWST meant to me and exactly what did it mean to me. The tournament was absolutely the most fun I've had in a long time for both me and my wife. We both discussed the weekend over dinner and this is my conclusion. My wife did not shoot, and I might as well not have except for the experience. So here is my answer, it was everyone that attended the MWST that made it special to us. It wouldn't matter weather it was slingshots or just getting together for a cookout, it's the new friends we made. Thank everyone if you got a great time.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Good job on the shoot with I could have been there you don't know how good you are until you shot with the best.


----------



## Imperial

congrats to all the winners and participants . quick question- mj- did you have a chance for the cans in a minute ? another question- MWST photo book ? i enjoyed and appreciated all the pics and vids, thanks !


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Just got back from the MWST. I had a great time and got to meet and visit with everybody.

Thanks to MJ, Jodi, Todd, Tom and Teresa for all of their hard work. Things went very smoothly. Todd - the targets worked perfectly and were a blast to shoot.

Thanks to Joyce for letting us take over her property for a few days!!

Thanks to everyone there for their help and encouragement!

Randy, Mike and Jax getting in some practice





  








Randy, Mike And Jax




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 4, 2014




Randy, Mike and Jax getting some practice shooting.






Jodi, Mike, Dick and Ray getting ready for the team ball race event




  








Jodi, Mike, Dick And Ray




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 4, 2014




Jodi, Mike, Dick and Ray getting set for the team ball event






Jax and Bill set to shoot the speed event




  








Jax And Bill




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 4, 2014




Jax and Bill getting set for the speed shoot.






My wife fell in love with this handsome fellow and hopes to see him again next year




  








Calvin




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 4, 2014


__
 1



My wife wife met this handsome fellow at the MWST. She fell in love with Calvin.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Yes, I had a blast with Calvin...


----------



## M.J

Imperial said:


> congrats to all the winners and participants . quick question- mj- did you have a chance for the cans in a minute ? another question- MWST photo book ? i enjoyed and appreciated all the pics and vids, thanks !


I didn't get a chance to do the GWR attempt. I was pretty busy with the event and wasn't feeling it. Even in practice I could be fast or accurate but not both and it takes both to get it done.
Yes, there will be a MWST photo book 
I too appreciate everyone's stories, photos and videos, keep them coming! I'll do a recap tomorrow after I've had some sleep.


----------



## Charles

Tag said:


> Did you see the picture of the bag you sent Jodi girl? Hope you get well soon. Definitely hope to see you next year. Have you heard from the one and only Charles?


Hey Tag ... Perhaps your problem with shooting at the tournament had something to do with your eyesight ... :rofl::rofl: :rofl:

Have a look at my previous comment:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35885-mwst-pictures-videos-and-updates/?p=451044

I sure wish I could have been there. I have hopes I will be able to make it next year.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi

Chuck and I can't wait for the vids and pics. Ecuador is a fer piece off he says. What's that mean? But we'd like to meet you all and watch the fun. Competing would be a joke. We can't see a match head at 10 meters let along light it. I suppose with hundreds of shots we could by accident. Or cut a card. We're doing good to hit a tuna fish can half the time at 10m. We shoot for focus and relaxation only, no hunting although Chuck does want to bag a few pigeons for the skillet. Now we're hype on Chuck's new SS carbine to see what options we can get away with.

GOOD LUCK you ball! Have fun! Post many vids and put the cams in the target area as well as in the lineup.


----------



## Rayshot

I thanked MJ and Jodi for all their work through the weeks and the flurry of work during the days during the tourney. But I must say it again. THANK YOU!

Too a big thank you to Todd (GreyWolf) working out and making the *two* target set ups, and multiple sets of the actual targets, and he helped with the set up of the MWST shooting site. I am sure there are more to thank like all that are better at getting photos, videos and posting them. So to all others that make the tourney complete with all the details thank you.

Thanks guys for the congrats. It is a pleasure to watch other guys shoot. It is late, and I am having trouble with words now but I have some commentary on things that impressed me, personal observations, things I feel you guys and girls might enjoy hearing about, that you could say, are behind the scene observations for those that can't attend.

Keep checking back. Hopefully I will get to it tomorrow.


----------



## Devoman

Performance Catapults said:


> Yes, I had a blast with Calvin...


He had a blast with you!

What a fun and truly family friendly event. However, the main event was all business. What a privilege to watch some of the top shooters put on a fantastic shooting clinic. My wife Tina, Calvin and I truly enjoyed the limited time we had to spend there... Looking for 2015 to be even better!

It was nice to meet everyone who attended this great event, and a special thank you to all who worked so hard to put on this first class tournament it was the highlight of my summer so far!

Yo,

Chris


----------



## Tag

Well just like when I was a teenager I did not listen to my elders, I should have worn the infamous, styling never miss a shot BIBS!!!!! BiBS are endorsed by two of the Forums finest gentlemen. Will I doubt them again? Probably (-: thanks for trying Charles and Okdmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I'm definitely coming next year if I have to walk! It looked like a blast. Great job to everyone! Super job to Mj, Jodi, and Todd for all your hard work and dedication. I will see you next year for sure  I hope everyone is safe at home from the event.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Beanflip

I gotta have more cowbell. ????


----------



## Beanflip

Prizes, purchases ,gifts, and my first natural that I shot rocks with. Thank you everyone!


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

View attachment 64201


View attachment 64202


View attachment 64203


----------



## Beanflip

Are you and Jax holding hands?


----------



## treefork

Beanflip said:


> Are you and Jax holding hands?


Just a gentle embrace. :rofl:


----------



## 1912

Thank you for the pictures TF and congratulations for your placing. 
You would be with Ray and Bill the men to beat here. Your scores were VERY competitive.


----------



## TSM

I just finished going through all the pics and videos. So awesome to see some of the best shooters out there hanging out and obviously having a great time. So...what's the dates for next year?


----------



## RyanL

TSM said:


> I just finished going through all the pics and videos. So awesome to see some of the best shooters out there hanging out and obviously having a great time. So...what's the dates for next year?


Im hoping for sometime in July, or September. August is just too busy for me to do anything. And after seeing all the pics and vids I definately hope to go next year. Congrats to everyone who got to go and have some fun.


----------



## Jaximus

Even though I didn't place well in the main event, I came home a winner.









MWST was an absolute blast! A massive thank you to everyone involved in the planning, organizing and execution of this event. Also, that prize table was just ridiculous. Thanks to all that donated time, money, and slingshots to this event. It was nearly impossible to pick a prize off of that table because everything was just so freaking awesome. I know everyone that competed was able to take home something that they will cherish for many years to come.

A big thanks also needs to go out to all of the competitors. You guys all made the atmosphere at the tournament incredibly positive. No matter how poorly I shot in an event there was always someone there to give me a fist bump or say, "Nice shooting, Tex." All of you demonstrated exceptional character and integrity. It is a great pleasure of mine to be so unconditionally accepted into the ranks of some of the finest people I have ever met.

To everyone that didn't make it to the tournament this year, you need to start making travel arrangements for 2015. That's all there is to it. You really missed out. MJ and the gang know how to throw a party and something tells me that next year's is going to be even bigger and better. If that's somehow possible.


----------



## M.J

Next year's event will be July 24-26. Be there! :woot:


----------



## Tag

Sounds good!!!!! I should be rested up by then


----------



## Tag

Ok Charles you have officially been notified, I sure hope you and oldmiser can make it.


----------



## Tag

Mj do I get to help get ready for next year or are you putting me out to pasture? No old goat comments either Charles


----------



## jodigirl

CanH8r said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'll be bringing with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (1).JPG
> 
> The red gen 2 Scout I'll use for everything, with the orange just serving as a backup. Both Scouts are very lightly modified. I'll be running 7/8" straight cut .03 latex with an eshot target pouch and 1/2" steel. The natty is just for the natural shoot. I haven't even banded her up yet. Hopefully she shoots well.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Jaximus!!! you're gonna wear the hat too right?
Click to expand...

We made sure he had it on for pictures


----------



## jodigirl

Simple Shot said:


> And we have a winner! Not surprised a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407016161.772880.jpg


This is how a conversation with Ray should go...

"What do you do, Ray?" asked anyone.

"I win," Ray Bazonski


----------



## jodigirl

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Congrats to the top 3 very impressive scores


Ray only missed 2 shots during the Main Event!!!!!!


----------



## CanH8r

It's his calling card now!


----------



## jodigirl

Imperial said:


> congrats to all the winners and participants . quick question- mj- did you have a chance for the cans in a minute ? another question- MWST photo book ? i enjoyed and appreciated all the pics and vids, thanks !


Yes, there will be an MWST photobook


----------



## jodigirl

Devoman said:


> Performance Catapults said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had a blast with Calvin...
> 
> 
> 
> He had a blast with you!
> 
> What a fun and truly family friendly event. However, the main event was all business. What a privilege to watch some of the top shooters put on a fantastic shooting clinic. My wife Tina, Calvin and I truly enjoyed the limited time we had to spend there... Looking for 2015 to be even better!
> 
> It was nice to meet everyone who attended this great event, and a special thank you to all who worked so hard to put on this first class tournament it was the highlight of my summer so far!
> 
> Yo,
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Chris,

So glad you, Tina and Calvin were able to make it!!! I hope you can all 3 come back next year!!!!


----------



## jodigirl

The MWST was a ton of fun! It was worth all the time and effort we have put into it and I look forward to doing it again next year. We have already begun plans for more targets, etc. and hope to see many competitors once again!!

Special thanks to Tag, Teresa, MJ and Todd for all of their hard work. Also to Ray and Marty for taking some time to give me some instruction to help me improve my accuracy. 

It was great to see so many top shooters in one place!!! Congrats to Ray, Marty and Bill for placing 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the main event.

I will be making a photo book for MWST and will let you all know when it is available!

Keep Calm and Shoot Straight!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

My apologies in advance. Who is Marty? Treefork?


----------



## Beanflip

Follow this link for video of the rain and the rock shooting.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UU4W9TN_fEYoE27WTDvGCQcA


----------



## Beanflip

NaturalFork said:


> My apologies in advance. Who is Marty? Treefork?


 That's right.


----------



## NaturalFork

Beanflip said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies in advance. Who is Marty? Treefork?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Congrats Treefork. You are a true marksman.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> Follow this link for video of the rain and the rock shooting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UU4W9TN_fEYoE27WTDvGCQcA


Those are great, thanks!!


----------



## M.J

Here's a load of videos from the Speed shoot. I had originally planned to do the speed event with paper targets but a few of the great minds at the event suggested we do a bracket-style man vs man competition using the same targets we'd use for the Main. This was a great idea for several reasons. First, it got us some practice with the targets in a competitive format, second, it let us shoot two at a time in front of everyone just like we'd do in the Main and third, it was super fun to watch!

Here's a few highlights, I have many more videos uploading:


----------



## Tag

Marty Treefork is one H### of a guy. His bark is worse than his bite. ( I hope) if not I'm in deep s### , I can't run and he's too d##n big to fight. Being from Chicago I couldn't blame him if he was just a little fussy. He is one awesome competitor, but he is also one h### of a good sport. You have to pay close attention because his humor is quick and to me fri##n lol funny. I'd call Marty a friend any day.


----------



## Rayshot

Tag said:


> Marty Treefork is one H### of a guy. His bark is worse than his bite. ( I hope) if not I'm in deep s### , I can't run and he's too d##n big to fight. Being from Chicago I couldn't blame him if he was just a little fussy. He is one awesome competitor, but he is also one h### of a good sport. You have to pay close attention because his humor is quick and to me fri##n lol funny. I'd call Marty a friend any day.


I too was going to give the folks that watch Marty's video and might get the impression that maybe he is only a serious guy, a further look into Marty. Well he is serious about his shooting in a respectable way but what you get to experience in person is that he loves to cut up and laugh. The photos of him in the previous threads show the ever ready smile.


----------



## M.J

The one of his DtM shoot is a good example.


----------



## Metropolicity

Beanflip said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150485.588518.jpg{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150495.820899.jpg{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150505.754941.jpg


Is that Todd shooting my tiny lilac shooter I sent him?! Awesome!


----------



## Beanflip

Metropolicity said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150485.588518.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150495.820899.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150505.754941.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Todd shooting my tiny lilac shooter I sent him?! Awesome!
Click to expand...

 It sure is! He wanted you to see these pics.


----------



## RyanL

M.J said:


> Next year's event will be July 24-26. Be there! :woot:


Got it in the calendar and now ready to start begging the wife. Now she's going to expect me to be nice for a whole year  should be worth it though.


----------



## GrayWolf

What a week!!! I'm tired, sunburned, sore, and I have a smile on my face that you couldn't slap away!!

I want to thank MJ and Jodi for making me feel like family. I also want to thank Jodi's mom, Joice, for allowing all of this to happen. The yard was beautiful and the use of the garage (club house) was greatly appreciated...especially during the rain storm.

I have been to a lot of different competitions over the years, and this ranks among the top for being smooth running, and for fun. Being a first event for MJ and Jodi, this shows all the hard work that they put into the tournament. In the years to come, this will be a "can't miss" event, it's already there for me.

Congrats to Ray, Marty, and Bill on some world class shooting...all weekend. Being that this is the first time this style of shooting has been done in the U.S., they stepped up big time and showed that we do indeed have some shooters that can compete anywhere, anytime. I'm looking forward to seeing the scores next year, now that everyone has a better idea of what to expect...it should be very interesting, indeed.

Thank you, also , to Tom, for his never ending help...he was always on the move.

I do want to thank everyone that was there...because everyone pitched in and helped in one way or the other....setting targets, sorting ammo, video and picture taking...too much to list.

Thank you to all of the people that donated prizes...the table was packed with absolutely gorgeous frames and many other great things.

Congrats as well to all the winners of all of the other events...I would get them wrong if I tried to remember all the winners, so I won't try. I do know that the shooting was outstanding in every event.

Outside of the contest, there was some shots that you just had to be there to believe. Like Ray hitting the cowbell at over 150 feet on his first shot, then hitting it again a few minutes later. There was a lot of "who can hit the target first' shooting...and most targets were hit within seconds of being picked.

It was so much fun meeting many of the people that I have only chatted with on the forum and only know by their forum name and/or avatar. I had some fantastic conversations with some people that I am now honored to call friends. I made a couple of great trades...I hope they are as happy as I am with my end of them.

This past week was something that I had been looking forward to for a very long time....and now, I'm already looking forward to next year.

I know that I'm forgetting something that I wanted to mention, but I just can't remember it now.....it must be the age catching up with me.

I hope to see everyone again next year and to meet those that couldn't make it.

Todd


----------



## Tag

Great to meet you also, and thanks for all your help. Glad you arrived safe


----------



## GrayWolf

Metropolicity said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150485.588518.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150495.820899.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150505.754941.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Todd shooting my tiny lilac shooter I sent him?! Awesome!
Click to expand...

I put some of the elastic fishing line on it and was playing around with 1/4" steel. It was fun to shoot...I even hit a couple of targets with it.


----------



## M.J

Here's a couple of videos of the Main from Todd. I have several of these including a perfect 30 point round from Beanflip, Bill Hays, Treefork, Rayshot and yrs. trly. On mine you'll notice that one target is standing at the end of the round. This happened a couple of times over the four rounds, a target would be hit but not hard enough to knock it over but it would make a sound. The competitor would say "You guys here that?" and if there was a consensus that it was a hit then it was a hit. In Spain it would have chipped the clay target but nothing would chip the rubber targets that Todd made 

More as they upload.


----------



## Metropolicity

GrayWolf said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150485.588518.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150495.820899.jpghttp://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407150505.754941.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Todd shooting my tiny lilac shooter I sent him?! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put some of the elastic fishing line on it and was playing around with 1/4" steel. It was fun to shoot...I even hit a couple of targets with it.
Click to expand...

That one by far is one of the smallest naturals I've made. I have others that are almost as small but not that small.


----------



## M.J




----------



## Rayshot

M.J said:


> Here's a couple of videos of the Main from Todd. I have several of these including a perfect 30 point round from Beanflip, Bill Hays, Treefork, Rayshot and yrs. trly. On mine you'll notice that one target is standing at the end of the round. This happened a couple of times over the four rounds, a target would be hit but not hard enough to knock it over but it would make a sound. The competitor would say "You guys here that?" and if there was a consensus that it was a hit then it was a hit. In Spain it would have chipped the clay target but nothing would chip the rubber targets that Todd made
> 
> More as they upload.


Glad you posted these because some of the rounds I wasn't as in tune to what each shooter did (trying to distract my mind form thinking too much about shooting and adding to my nerves). In fact as I watched your round of 30 in "the main event" I was thinking, "is this the speed round?" I nearly forgot we did two shooters simultaneously.


----------



## M.J




----------



## M.J

This one's among my favorites


----------



## Susi

I guess theyr'e waiting to post when they get back. It'll be nice to see the videos and pics alright.


----------



## GrayWolf

Susi said:


> I guess theyr'e waiting to post when they get back. It'll be nice to see the videos and pics alright.


What posts are you waiting for? Pics and videos have been posted here all weekend.


----------



## Tag

Thanks again for a memorable MWST!!!!!!!!!!! MJ,Jodi,Adia, Anankin and Brandon. Without their willingness to take a chance and invest in this tournament some of us might never have experienced such an event.


----------



## Pilgrim

Great videos, thanks!!!


----------



## rockslinger

Thanks for posting all the pictures and videos they are great!

Looks like a great time! :wave:

RS


----------



## blackburn

How come I can't see any videos? Was looking forward to see you guys shooting...


----------



## Jaximus

blackburn said:


> How come I can't see any videos? Was looking forward to see you guys shooting...


I'm guessing you're on an iPhone/iPad. That would be why.


----------



## M.J

Yep.
You can go straight to my YouTube channel and watch them :iono:


----------



## M.J

Videos from the ball racing event. The balls started out on a line 10m from the shooters and the first one to drive their ball across a line at 20m was the winner. The ball was bigger than a baseball but smaller than a softball, making it pretty much an expert level target at 20m.

The event was soooo much fun, I hope it translates on video!


----------



## Imperial

you cant have a tourney without the bibs !







i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )


----------



## treefork

Imperial said:


> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg


That is hilarious !!!!


----------



## Pilgrim

Thanks so much for sharing these great videos!


----------



## Beanflip

Imperial said:


> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg


I've been bibed! Lol!


----------



## Tag

That is brilliant!!!!!! Lmao I had to stop and think how much beer did I drink. H### at my age who knows. Thanks for making my day


----------



## Rayshot

Imperial said:


> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg


That is absolutely, too funny!!


----------



## Charles

Imperial said:


> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg


Now that's how it should have been!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Imperial said:


> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg


Where is the original posted?


----------



## projector101

I really, really wish I could be there, and I hope to make it out next year.


----------



## DRiley

the original is on page 4, post 74, by Tag


----------



## Imperial

Beanflip said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant have a tourney without the bibs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what you all wouldve looked like wearing the overalls ? (excuse some of the noobish skills, i tried  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWSTGROUP PHOTO1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the original posted?
Click to expand...




DRiley said:


> the original is on page 4, post 74, by Tag


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35885-mwst-pictures-videos-and-updates/?p=451074


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tag

This picture us far more appropriate I notice he either has BIBS or suspenders.


----------



## oldmiser

Tag said:


> This picture us far more appropriate I notice he either has BIBS or suspenders.


Ha In the comic strip of Dennis ..He ware Bibs....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva

M.J said:


> This one's among my favorites


Holy Crap!!!! He must have had an image of Lee Silva in his head! Nice shooting, Cap'n Fantastic!!!


----------



## Aries666

Each and ever last one looks comfortable as heck! And that the #1 thing I look for first in a shooter! You have a good time


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Wow ! Great pics guys


----------



## LVO

RyanJL said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year's event will be July 24-26. Be there! :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in the calendar and now ready to start begging the wife. Now she's going to expect me to be nice for a whole year  should be worth it though.
Click to expand...

As long as you're begging, might as well ask if you can go to next years' MWST, too!! :rofl:


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys, Gals.... THAT was a real blast to be part of!

Got to meet and greet a bunch more people that I've only talked to on the phone or met online... more than worth the trip just for that by the way.

Got to partake in some of the fantastic MJ burgers... don't let him tell you any different... the Man can cook!

Got to shoot with some of the finest slingshot shooters in the world...

And last but certainly not least... I got to see that I really have had an influence on the development of slingshots and slingshot shooting... up close and personal!... All four of the top finishers used my style of slingshot that I came up with a few years ago... all four shot the same method as the one I've done videos on for the last few years... and all shot scores that are comparable to the top shooters _anywhere_ despite it being a brand new setup to almost all of us.

So even though I didn't win... it's like Treefork said to me "we all won!".

Thanks again Guys and Gals... it was crazy fun and more than worth the 1200 mile drive each way!


----------



## Bill Hays

Now it's time to get some work done... lots of it piled up and ready to get done!


----------



## M.F

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that have shared and posted pictures, videos and more. I have really enjoy watching sence I couldent be there for the real thing. Its a bit far from Sweden  But hopfully next year 

And bill if you only knew half the great impact you have had on everyone, and me at least. I have not been posting videos or pictures in the past sence im not a fan of the internet, but its time now to give something back. I have been shooting and fallowing your awsome videos for at least 4 years now. Awsome shooting sport!

Thanks to all you guys that helps us get better and give us something fun to watch now and then.

Thake care and keep up the good work!


----------



## Tag

Good to hear from you, Bill and his wife Daranda truly have made a huge difference in slingshots. Who ever thought a person could light a match or cut a card with a slingshot. The materials he uses in his slingshots is amazing. Hope you make it next year to the MWST, it's worth the trip.


----------



## M.F

Thanks Tag they really are. An that goes for all you guys and girls on this forum. I have never meet so meny kind people in my whole life. 
Hope to meet you all next year and make some good friends. 
Take care!


----------



## M.J

A little more action from the Main Event, Treefork and Beanflip showing us how it's done:


----------



## M.J

Jaximus vs Bill Hays for 3rd Place in the Speed Shoot:


----------



## M.J

Where to start with my MWST recap??

I would start with the beginning but that would take us all the way back to the 3rd of January. I sent a PM to several people who had expressed interest in a possible Midwest shoot and said that it was officially going to happen. My "Small Council" consisted of Treefork, Graywolf, Rayshot, Jim Harris, Jaximus, Flippinout and my wife Jodi"girl". We as a group went from "I have a nice piece of land at my disposal" to shooters from eleven states coming together for an event that surpassed my wildest expectations. A huge thank you first of all to those folks.

Todd Graywolf" Ransom worked tirelessly on the Spanish Tournament-style targets. He went through several iterations of the design, construction and materials all while working closely with Gaspar "Gaboxolo" Arcon in Spain on getting the specifications just right so that we could have our very own Spanish tournament right in Indiana and take what I hope is the first step towards international standards for competition. A giant thank you to both of those gentlemen!

The tournament started for real for me when Todd rolled in to town on Wednesday evening. He dropped off his trailer at the Tournament site and we went to my house to shoot a bit . Thursday morning we, along with the very hard working and dedicated Tom "Tag" Graham, met up at the site to start construction. We put up tents and tables, pounded stakes for the backdrops and laid down tarps. We set up, evaluated, reset, re-evaluated and generally did our best to make the targets as good as possible for as many people as possible, including setting up the frames that would hold Main Event targets and practice targets. Treefork and Randy "Just an Old Kid" Early showed up in the afternoon and helped us test the targets  It took us much of the day.

Friday was the first day of the event and I wasn't even the first one there! Jodi and I arrived around 8:30am to find Bill Hays and Mike "Beanflip" Mueli already on the scene. They had driven all night to be there, Mike was on the forum and Bill was catching 30 winks in the car. I made coffee and chatted with Mike while we awaited everyone's (especially Nathan because he had the backdrops...) arrival. People trickled in all day with most showing up before noon and we had a GREAT day of shooting and hanging out. Oh, and it rained a little...

Saturday was Event Day!! I laid out a schedule of events that we sort of adhered to and I think it kept things rolling pretty well without being stifling. I'm pretty sure people still got in plenty of fun shooting during the day outside of the events. My goal was to get everybody used to shooting with an audience and to get them warmed up and loose before the Main. After the ECST I felt like I barely saw several of the guys and I didn't want this tournament to be that way. I feel like everybody there had at least some interaction with everybody else and has a story to tell about each one of the competitors.

We drew names for shooting order in the morning's events. For the team event we just paired people off in order.

First up was the Individual Ball Racing. I got the idea for this event from Kent Shepard's 2012 Summer Nationals. I thought it was a blast and really wanted it in my tournament. It was a blast here, too! Almost every "battle" was great to watch and seemed to be as much fun for the audience as the competitors. Nathan topped this event, yours truly took second and Rayshot was third.

Next was the Team Ball Race. Two people per team, two balls per team, first team to get both across the line wins. Greg "Grandpa Grumpy" Atterbury and I were the winning team in this very fun event.

Last event before lunch was the Distance Shoot. Five cans, five shots from 75 feet. Several of the competitors had expressed reservations about this event since they didn't have this sort of range from which to shoot at home. Everyone did very well, though (although not as well as they would do on the 90' cowbell later :lol: ). Starting a trend, Rayshot was 1st, Nathan 2nd and Bill Hays 3rd.

After lunch we redrew the order for the afternoon events, starting with the Speed Shoot. I had originally planned to do this event with paper targets but several of the brilliant competitors suggested that we use the Main Event targets (7 circles of various sizes from 4" down to about 1.25") instead. This made for an exceptionally great event to watch and to compete in! We did bracket style rounds (ya know, like the NCAA) so that as you advanced you got to go against somebody new. I went out in the first round which would have been embarrassing (since speed shooting is sort of my thing) except I was going against the exceptionally accurate and plenty fast enough Beanflip, so it was ok . This event really was great to watch and was one of the highlights of the tournament for me. Nathan Masters had several really brilliant rounds including one 7/7 to take the win with Cinderella story Chris "Yo Slingshots" Kaiser taking second and Blake "Jaximus" Shelton winning a battle with Bill Hays for third.

Which brings us to the Main Event. Four rounds, seven shots at seven targets per round. Every shot counted in this one since we all knew that there were several competitors capable of a perfect 30 point round. Treefork and Bill both came out of the gate with perfect scores in the 1st round. Treefork followed that up with a 30 in the 2nd along with Beanflip. Bill fought back with a 30 in the 3rd as Marty stumbled a bit, leaving the door open.

I finished strong with a 30 in the final round but it was too little too late and I ended up 5th with 99 points.

Beanflip's nerves and the crushing silence on the range got the better of him a little in the final round and he scored a 20 but his previous rounds of 25, 30 and 28 were strong enough to put him solidly in fourth with 103 points.

Bill finished out the fourth round with a 26 to go with his two 30s and a 24 for a final score of 110 and the bronze medal. No, we didn't have medals. We had very nice certificates.

Treefork Marty's final round was a 28 for a final score of 111 and second place. Shooting two 30s in the opening rounds was a great achievement but the pressure that come with it would buckle the knees of most shooters. Not him, though :thumbsup:

And at the top of the podium, as always, was Ray"shot" Bazonski scoring 115 out of a possible 120 points. Ray missed two freaking shots in four rounds of competition (one in each of the first two rounds, he finished with 30s in the 3rd and 4th)!! He truly is an inspiration.

The Main was amazing to watch. Even my Mother-in-Law at whose house we held the event was digging the action. The stress of all eyes on a pair of shooters at a time was unlike anything most of us have ever encountered. Especially for Beanflip who was paired up with me. My natural shooting rhythm is pretty fast, I hold all seven shots in my hand and acquire my target very quickly. Mike's style is more thoughtful and deliberate and he tended to take a break between every shot. Subsequently I'd finish my round and leave the poor guy up there alone for his last two to four shots. Sorry, man! :lol: The pressure and atmosphere were intense! I'm pretty sure when my hair grows back it will be more gray than before from that hour and a half or so of shooting 

Dinner followed with shooting until and just past dark after that.

The only event on Sunday was the Dennis the Menace rock shoot. Five shots at five cans using naturals and rocks. I provided two new bags of landscape rock, one with bigger stuff, one smaller. Beanflip took this event with three hits despite being a rock-novice prior to this competition. Rayshot came in second with two hits, proving beyond all doubt that he can shoot anything and several of us including my eight-year-old son, Anakin tied for third with one hit. My younger son, Brandon provided color commentary 

We had the award presentations after that. I have pics of the winners getting their awards and will upload them soon. We gave out items from the prize table based on finishing order so Ray went first, Marty second and so on. A huge thank you to all of our donors!! There wasn't a low-value prize on the table and it really was a struggle to pick just one.

Goodbyes followed with people leaving basically in the order of how far away they lived. One last THANK YOU from me to Graywolf and Randy for helping with cleanup in what rapidly became slightly oppressive heat and humidity.

I hope to see everybody again next year and more new faces, too! :wave:

View attachment MWST Results.pdf


----------



## EddieCar

MJ Thank you for posting all these videos. I was bummed out that I couldn't make it back there on Sat. So these vids let me see all you great shooters in action.


----------



## M.F

Thanks MJ for posting this. Super fun to read, watch and fallow  and great shooting everyone!


----------



## oldmiser

MJ what a nice recap review of the MWST event...a good time was had by all...I am hoping I can attend the next event..

I may be the last low down on the list for scoring...But just looking to make a few new friends & have fun is all ..just

to be there is good enough for this oldmiser....Best wish's to all SSF Members..........,OM


----------



## Tag

That would be great to meet you Oldmiser, and now if we can get ole what's his name, let me think Zulu. No that's not it, I remember now!!!! Charles, yes that's it. To meet you two would be a memorable experience I'm sure. Stay healthy


----------



## treefork

Tag said:


> That would be great to meet you Oldmiser, and now if we can get ole what's his name, let me think Zulu. No that's not it, I remember now!!!! Charles, yes that's it. To meet you two would be a memorable experience I'm sure. Stay healthy


 " The Three Amigos "


----------



## EddieCar

Three Amigos Salute 1:


----------



## wd40

Great recap, MJ.

Cool skill you've acquired since I last saw you..... the fast-reload/ammo in the hand..... crazy good!!


----------



## M.J

wd40 said:


> Great recap, MJ.
> 
> Cool skill you've acquired since I last saw you..... the fast-reload/ammo in the hand..... crazy good!!


It's great to see you around the forum again, my old friend!! I hope you stick around


----------



## Samurai Samoht

This is such an awesome thread. I keep coming back to it. 

Tom


----------



## Flatband

Great re-cap MJ. You guys did it right. Excellent job all around! Shooting was phenomenal, setting beautiful,and finally, MWST 2015-A MUST!!!!!!


----------



## jodigirl

Here are some pictures for TAG from MWST


----------



## jodigirl

Here are some of my favorite pictures (that I took) from MWST


----------



## jodigirl

EddieCar said:


> Three Amigos Salute 1:


 Love this movie! We just watched it again this morning


----------



## Jaximus

Great pics, Jodi! Some awesome memories there.


----------



## Pilgrim

Thanks!


----------



## Tag

Thanks for the picture of my super hero Brandon. He along with Adia and Anakin are awesome young people. Their parents aren't too bad either. Thanks for letting me be a part of the MWST, words cannot describe what an awesome experience that was.


----------



## Beanflip

Shooting with everyone before,after and between events was awesome! I gotta say it again,"I need more cowbell!"

Cowbell distance shoot next year? I guess we skipped the distance shoot or did I miss it?


----------



## Tag

I have to agree something about that long distance shoot is addicting.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> Shooting with everyone before,after and between events was awesome! I gotta say it again,"I need more cowbell!"
> Cowbell distance shoot next year? I guess we skipped the distance shoot or did I miss it?


We did it. 5 cans at 75'. I'm pretty sure you were there...


----------



## Devoman

Beanflip said:


> I guess we skipped the distance shoot or did I miss it?


I missed it, all 5 of em


----------



## Tag

Wonder if they make a cowbell alarm clock?


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Shooting with everyone before,after and between events was awesome! I gotta say it again,"I need more cowbell!"
> 
> Cowbell distance shoot next year? I guess we skipped the distance shoot or did I miss it?


There will be more cowbell next year....and it will be tougher to hit :naughty:


----------



## toolmantf99

I gotta a fever...


----------



## M.J

toolmantf99 said:


> I gotta a fever...


----------



## treefork

View attachment 64580


----------



## Imperial




----------



## treefork




----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


>


That's what we need....a moooving cowbell target!!


----------



## Beanflip

http://hardwareaesthetic.blogspot.com/2010/02/folding-scrap-steel-cowbell.html


----------



## Tag

Beanflip won't be able to sleep just thinking about all those cowbells. You better buy plenty of bubble wrap to silence the bells on the trip to the tournament.


----------



## M.J

Just a heads-up, I'm going to leave this pinned for another week or so and then let it float so if there's anything else you wanted to add then now would be the time


----------



## Beanflip

Surely Tag has more pics?


----------



## Tag

We do have more pictures, but we don't want to spoil the first ever MWST booklet. We gave Jodi the pictures we took, so she can add them to the ones she took for the booklet. I haven't asked MJ and Jodi but I think it would be awesome to send one book around so everyone could sign it. That way Jodi could bring it to next years MWST, to reflect back or view for the first time.


----------



## Tag

Ok!!!!!!!!!! Here's a couple pictures!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure who's worse you or Charles. Pictures pictures pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip

Tag said:


> We do have more pictures, but we don't want to spoil the first ever MWST booklet. We gave Jodi the pictures we took, so she can add them to the ones she took for the booklet. I haven't asked MJ and Jodi but I think it would be awesome to send one book around so everyone could sign it. That way Jodi could bring it to next years MWST, to reflect back or view for the first time.


 Ok, I understand.


----------

